# Welche Schuhe für Flatpedale beim Alpencross?



## Bene09 (4. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane dieses Jahr meinen zweiten Alpencross und will nicht wie beim ersten mal auf Klickschuhen unterwegs sein. Zu Hause fahre ich immer Flatpedale mit Fiveten Schuhen, jedoch ist mit der Halt in den Bergen damit zu wenig. Hat jemand eine Alternative zu dieses Schuhen oder kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen?

Danke im voraus....


----------



## mawe (4. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Zu Hause fahre ich immer Flatpedale mit Fiveten Schuhen, jedoch ist mit der Halt in den Bergen damit zu wenig. Hat jemand eine Alternative zu dieses Schuhen oder kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen?



Wenn dir die 5-10 nicht genug Halt bieten, dann bleiben wohl nur Klickies.

Ich würde Mal versuchen, auf ruppigen Untergrund mit etwas "hängenden" Fersen zu fahren. Das birgt schon etwas besseren Halt auf den Flatpedals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene09 (4. März 2018)

Nein die fiveten sind super auf dem Pedal aber wenn ich mein Bike 3 Stunden am Stück durch die Alpen trage, ist der halt nicht genug. Die Sohle ist dann zu rutschig, das meinte ich.


----------



## hardtails (4. März 2018)

mit den 510 mit der durchgängig genopten sohle (z.b. freerider) kann man wunderbar auch in der bergen rumlatschen. da profitiert man stellenweise sogar vom grip.
bei denen mit der planen fläche im vorderfußbereich geb ich dir recht.


----------



## tt22 (4. März 2018)

Also ich könnte mir die Adidas Terrex Trail Cross ganz gut vorstellen. Habe zwar noch keinen Alpencross gemacht. Bin mit den Schuhen aber schon mehrere Stunden im norwegischen Gebirge unterwegs gewesen.
Die Sohle sollte die gleiche Mischung wie die five ten haben (gehört ja Adidas).


----------



## Bene09 (4. März 2018)

Also die fiveten habe ich bei nassem Untergrund angehabt in den Alpen und es war katastrophal und ich habe die freerider. Ich habe auch an einen Adidas terrex gedacht oder Salewa wildfore oder firetail


----------



## TypeActive (4. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Also die fiveten habe ich bei nassem Untergrund angehabt in den Alpen und es war katastrophal und ich habe die freerider.



Was war denn katastrophal? Der Halt oder dass sie nicht wasserdicht sind und viel Wasser aufsaugen?

Es gibt auch Fiveten Freerider Elements. Die sind witterungsbeständiger.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-Elements-MTB-Schuhe-p36467/


----------



## terryx (4. März 2018)

Meinen letzten AX habe ich mit besagten Addidas absolviert - sehr guter Halt auch auf den „Wanderpassagen“ im verblockten Hochalpin.


----------



## McNulty (5. März 2018)

https://www.bergzeit.de/magazin/five-ten-guide-tennie-test-zustiegsschuhe/


----------



## Bene09 (5. März 2018)

Der Halt war nicht gut, die Schuhe waren voller Schlamm und man hatte somit absolut kein Profil mehr . Die Adidas und die Guide tennie sehen wirklich gut aus


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. März 2018)

Schau mal hier nach:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geeignete-schuhe-fuer-alpine-tragetouren.548099/page-16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (5. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Schlamm und man hatte somit absolut kein Profil



Wenn es schlammig (oder bei Schnee) ist hilft nur tiefes Profil (oder Grödel) - dann ist aber der Halt zur Pedale Asche.

Da musst du dich halt entscheiden ;-). Halt auf Pedal  UND agressives tiefes Profil geht nur mit Klickies


----------



## terryx (5. März 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wenn es schlammig (oder bei Schnee) ist hilft nur tiefes Profil (oder Grödel)



Korrekt - da werden auch die Addidas schlechter abschneiden (hatten wir zum Glück nicht).


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. März 2018)

nicht ganz - ich kann für den Einsatz den Five Ten camp Four mid nur wärmstens empfehlen - die Sohle hat auch bei schlechten - feuchten Bedingungen einen echt guten Grip - gerade auch rutschigem Untergrund, felsen etc.
Ist auch Wasserdicht und hat Knöchelschutz. Baut halt etqas breit, so dass ein breites Pedal von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. März 2018)

Also ich hab letztes Jahr meinen Alpen-X mit ziemlich profillosen 5-10 in Angriff genommen und das ging gut. Wir hatten allerdings auch fast keinen Regen. Matsch gibt es in den Alpen ja zumeist eh nicht so viel.


----------



## fone (5. März 2018)

Ich könnte mir auch die Adidas Trail Cross gut vorstellen. Gibts auch als hohe Protect Variante, nicht schön aber selten... 

Die camp four sehen gut aus, aber die Sohle ist ja mega dick mit dem Hacken, da steht man sehr weit weg vom Pedal, zum Biken vielleicht nicht optimal.

Die Zugstiegschuhe eher nicht, denn ich hab letztens gelernt, dass dieser, zum Bike schieben sehr hinderliche Teil ohne Profil an den Zehen , bei Zustiegschuhen ein "Must" ist. Irgendwas mit Felsen und so.

Im Prinzip kann man auch irgendwelche Wanderschuhe mit ner flachen, nicht zu dicken, durchgehenden Sohle nehmen.

Wieder eingefügt:
Man kann auch mit Chucks nen Alpencross machen, er möchte aber möglichst gute Schuhe dafür haben. Legitim.


----------



## Bene09 (5. März 2018)

Also denkt ihr die Salewa wildfire oder firetail sind eher nicht geeignet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypeActive (5. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit Chucks nen Alpencross machen, er möchte aber möglichst gute Schuhe dafür haben. Legitim.



Da gebe ich Dir absolut recht. Im Endeffekt hängt das Ganze in meinen Augen auch davon ab, wie hoch der Trage-/Schiebeanteil auf dem Transalp sein wird. Wenn man viel zu Fuß (vor allem im hochalpinen Gelände) überbrücken muss, dann sollte man natürlich auf entsprechendes Schuhwerk achten. Wenn man allerdings die Via Claudia geplant hat, dann kann man das auch gut mit Chucks bewältigen 

Ich selbst steh im übrigen vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung (im August steht die Albrecht-V2-Route auf dem Programm) und plane aktuell noch, mit meinen Five Ten Freerider Elements zu fahren. Mal sehen, ob mich diese Diskussion hier noch auf einen anderen Nenner bringt


----------



## fone (5. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Also denkt ihr die Salewa wildfire oder firetail sind eher nicht geeignet ?


Wieso nicht? Ah, die Firetrail haben vorne diesen Bereich ohne Profil, vielleicht geh ich komisch, aber da hätte ich gerne Profil.
Vielleicht bewerte ich das auch über...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Also die fiveten habe ich bei nassem Untergrund angehabt in den Alpen und es war katastrophal und ich habe die freerider. Ich habe auch an einen Adidas terrex gedacht oder Salewa wildfore oder firetail


Im Nassen ist es echt nicht so geil mit den Dingern. Ich werd jedenfalls mit meinen ultraleichten profilierten Laufschuhen den nächsten Alpen-X in Angriff nehmen. Bin mit den Dingern so schon mehrfach unterwegs gewesen und kann über mangelnden Grip sowohl auf den Flats als auch im Matsch nicht klagen.


----------



## verano (5. März 2018)

Ohne Infos zur geplanten Strecke ist die Frage nicht sinnvoll zu beantworten.
Ich fahre meist Salomon Trekking-Schuhe oder die Trailrunningschuhe (Speedcross). Adidas Terrex Solo hatte ich auch eine Weile am Fuß und sind sicher mal einen Blick wert.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Ah, die Firetrail haben vorne diesen Bereich ohne Profil, vielleicht geh ich komisch, aber da hätte ich gerne Profil.
> Vielleicht bewerte ich das auch über...


Dieser proflilose Bereich auch climbzone genannt hat schon einen Grund, auf kleinen Tritten bieten diese deutlich besseren Halt, darum sind kletterschuhe ja auch Profil los


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Also die fiveten habe ich bei nassem Untergrund angehabt in den Alpen und es war katastrophal und ich habe die freerider. Ich habe auch an einen Adidas terrex gedacht oder Salewa wildfore oder firetail


Ich war mit meinen Adidas terrex trail cross im September in den Dolomiten und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen. Damit lässt sich gut latschen, schieben, fahren und bergab ballern dank Stealth Sohle und ordentlichem Profil.


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen Adidas terrex trail cross im September in den Dolomiten und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen. Damit lässt sich gut latschen, schieben, fahren und bergab ballern dank Stealth Sohle und ordentlichem Profil.


Das mag wohl sein, dennoch musste ich zuletzt im Wald feststellen, daß die "Turnschuhe" (Trailcross, Fiveten Freerider usw.) sehr rutschig sind wenns naß wird.
Wir mussten mit unserer Gruppe einen Hang schräg hoch und wieder runter(Waldboden, Baum quer), vorher hatte es lange geregnet, daß war mit den o.g. Schuhen ein Alptraum.
Sowas  kann in den Alpen auch mal gefährlich werden, wenn da so Terrain kommt.Evtl. kommt man auch "nur" nicht weiter, und muss umplanen.
Ich für mich jedenfalls werde mit Trekkingwanderschuhen in den Alpen  fahren, evtl. mit Goretex, mal sehen.


----------



## Bene09 (6. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das mag wohl sein, dennoch musste ich zuletzt im Wald feststellen, daß die "Turnschuhe" (Trailcross, Fiveten Freerider usw.) sehr rutschig sind wenns naß wird.
> Wir mussten mit unserer Gruppe einen Hang schräg hoch und wieder runter(Waldboden, Baum quer), vorher hatte es lange geregnet, daß war mit den o.g. Schuhen ein Alptraum.
> Sowas  kann in den Alpen auch mal gefährlich werden, wenn da so Terrain kommt.Evtl. kommt man auch "nur" nicht weiter, und muss umplanen.
> Ich für mich jedenfalls werde mit Trekkingwanderschuhen in den Alpen  fahren, evtl. mit Goretex, mal sehen.


Ja genau das Problem sehe ich auch , deshalb dachte ich an die zustiegsschuhe von Salewa etc. Aber ich weiß halt auch nicht , ob die Sohle für ein flat pedal geeignet ist und ob die Sohle soviel besser wäre , als die des terrex trail cross. Gore hätten sie zumindest.


----------



## Pilatus (6. März 2018)

damit sie ganannt sind, schmeiß ich noch die Vaude Moab in den Raum.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Das mag wohl sein, dennoch musste ich zuletzt im Wald feststellen, daß die "Turnschuhe" (Trailcross, Fiveten Freerider usw.) sehr rutschig sind wenns naß wird.
> Wir mussten mit unserer Gruppe einen Hang schräg hoch und wieder runter(Waldboden, Baum quer), vorher hatte es lange geregnet, daß war mit den o.g. Schuhen ein Alptraum.
> Sowas  kann in den Alpen auch mal gefährlich werden, wenn da so Terrain kommt.Evtl. kommt man auch "nur" nicht weiter, und muss umplanen.
> Ich für mich jedenfalls werde mit Trekkingwanderschuhen in den Alpen  fahren, evtl. mit Goretex, mal sehen.


Okay....sowas ist immer grenzwertig.

Ich hatte vorher 5.10 und hochschaftige Sombrios und in Relation dazu haben die Terrex eine schöne grippige Sohle und sind definitiv weniger rutschig...bin damit auch schon oft einen schmierigen Hang hochgeschoben (und meine Kumpels sind weggeditscht)!! Also no problem! (Alpen, Mittelgebirge, hometrails).

Wir hatten übrigens im September auf der Sella Ronda auch Schneefall und mussten einiges schieben und ich hatte hier kein Problem mit den Schuhen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wünsche ich mir aber auch die Terrex als hochschaftigen Schuh mit einer Schutzkappe vorne über die Schnürsenkel, wie es die Sombrios können...... Trekkingwanderschuhe sind eventuell ein guter Kompromiss aber Du wirst sicherlich dann nicht mehr so einen schönen Stand auf der Pedale haben, sollte Dir klar sein (bin ich auch schon gefahren)...eventuell der Terrex Fast R...

Hab unten nochmal einen testbericht verlinkt...





http://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/shoes/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-sl-shoes-review

Terrex Fast R (keine Erfahrung mit, aber interessant)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

Pilatus schrieb:


> damit sie ganannt sind, schmeiß ich noch die Vaude Moab in den Raum.


die Moab fährt ein Kumpel von mir...die haben weniger Grip als die Terrex...kann man auch direkt sehen:


----------



## GuidoM (6. März 2018)

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem *Northwave Enduro Mid* gemacht.
Hier kannst du zum einen Kicks oder Flat verwenden. Musst nur die Kappe abschreauben und die Klick-Aufnahme reinschrauben .
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/northwave-enduro-mid-mtb-trekkingschuhe/aid:847652


----------



## TypeActive (6. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wir mussten mit unserer Gruppe einen Hang schräg hoch und wieder runter(Waldboden, Baum quer), vorher hatte es lange geregnet, daß war mit den o.g. Schuhen ein Alptraum.



Ich vermute, dass man in solchen Situationen mit den meisten Schuhen Probleme bekommt. Je größer die durch Regen aufgeweichte Erdschicht und je steiler der Anstieg, desto weniger findet selbst das beste Profil einen Halt.


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dieser proflilose Bereich auch climbzone genannt hat schon einen Grund, auf kleinen Tritten bieten diese deutlich besseren Halt, darum sind kletterschuhe ja auch Profil los


Ja, das hab ich letztens schon gelesen, wenn man sein Bike schultert und dann an den Fels geht, hat das vielleicht einen Sinn. 
Auf nem matschigen Weg über die Almwiese brauch ich das nicht.
Aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er will.

Die Profilverteilung beim Moab und Terrex Cross sieht für einen Fahrradschuh für mich sinnvoll aus.

Auf nassem Gras ist das mit dem Grip vermutlich immer schwierig.
Die Terrex Cross SL Sohle sieht auf jeden Fall echt gut bzw. "allroundig" aus.

@Sven_Kiel Die Terrex Cross  gibts doch als hochschaftigen Schuh.
https://www.adidas.de/terrex-trail-cross-protect-schuh/CQ1746.html


----------



## cuberni (6. März 2018)

Ich fahre im Heimatrevier und bei normalen Touren 5.10 Freerider Contact. 
Hatte für Alpentouren anfangs die Shimano SH-MT 90 und nach einem Alpencross die Cleats demontiert, weil ich nicht damit klar kam. Der Halt auf Flats war jedoch äußerst bescheiden. Durch einen Tip im Forum bin ich dann auf Salomon X Ultra Mid GTX umgestiegen. Der Halt auf den Flatpedalen ist natürlich nicht so gut, wie bei den Fiveten, aber dafür sind sie bei den wechselnde Bedingungen einer Alpenüberquerung von großem Vorteil und genial bequem. Auf einer mehrtägigen Tour fahre ich eh etwas defensiver, weshalb ich mit den Schuhen seither gut zurecht gekommen bin. Nach vier Alpentouren, davon drei AlpenX, bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden. Wenn sie irgendwann hinüber sein sollten, würde ich sie sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> ..
> 
> @Sven_Kiel Die Terrex Cross  gibts doch als hochschaftigen Schuh.
> https://www.adidas.de/terrex-trail-cross-protect-schuh/CQ1746.html



Ui..Danke..das wusste ich nicht. Der sieht interessant aus aber ist auch luftiger (atmungsaktives Obermaterial), oder? Ich würde mir einen Terrex wünschen wie meinen mit einem dichten Obermaterial, was Feuchtigkeit abwehrt und einen hohen Schaft mit einer Klappe....quasi mein Sombrio Shazam...nur mit mehr Grip...


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Ja, der scheint sehr leicht und luftig zu sein. Ist vermutlich auch nicht für anderes Wetter gedacht sondern nur mit mehr Knöchelschutz.
Für Feuchtigkeit wäre Goretex natürlich gut.

Den Fast R hab ich in Flach. I like.
Den hohen Fast R finde ich in der Form gar nicht mehr auf der Seite. Alternativ gibts dieses Jahr auch den Adidas Swift mit Continental Sohle.  (In der Art gibts aber einiges an Schuhen, zb auch der oben erwähnte Salomon)
Der Swift ist übrigens vorne etwas breiter geschnitten als der Fast.

Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Mulde zwischen Ballen und Fersenbereich beim Radeln stören kann. Vielleicht stört das aber auch gar nicht, weil man ja _eigentlich _eh auf dem Ballen steht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

Swift klingt gut.... ähnlich und fürs Bergwandern/MTB-tragen und für meine Transalp in 2011 hab ich übrigens den Lowa Renegade genommen...den trag ich heute noch und der hält ewig...der ist sehr empfehlenswert. Hat Gore Obermaterial und ne Vibramsohle (Abstriche bei Grip auf Plattform). Den gibt's bei decathlon aktuell auch:
https://www.decathlon.de/wanderschuhe-renegade-gtx-herren-id_8127214.html


----------



## oliiii (6. März 2018)

Hab meinen letztjährigen (trage- und traillastigen) AX mit den Five Ten Guide Tennie absolviert. Klare Weiterempfehlung ... leicht, robust, bequem, schnell trocknend, sehr griffig auf dem Pedal und in felsigem Gelände. In matschigem Gelände haben sie sicher weniger Gripp als ein Wanderschuh (wer will damit dann aber radeln?), ist mir aber bis jetzt noch nicht negativ aufgefallen.

Mittlerweile ersetzen die auch im Bikealltag meine 5.10 Freerider, da sie für mich einen Tick besser funktionieren. Die Climbzone ist übrigens hilfreich, stören tut sie nicht.

Für Regentage kann ich die Kombination mit wasserdichten Socken von Sealskinz empfehlen (funktioniert besser als Überschuhe).

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Swift klingt gut.... ähnlich und fürs Bergwandern/MTB-tragen und für meine Transalp in 2011 hab ich übrigens den Lowa Renegade genommen...den trag ich heute noch und der hält ewig...der ist sehr empfehlenswert. Hat Gore Obermaterial und ne Vibramsohle (Abstriche bei Grip auf Plattform). Den gibt's bei decathlon aktuell auch:
> https://www.decathlon.de/wanderschuhe-renegade-gtx-herren-id_8127214.html


Die Mulde/Kante zwischen Ballen und Ferse stört vermutlich nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Die Mulde/Kante zwischen Ballen und Ferse stört vermutlich nicht wirklich, oder?


ja...es ist so, dass Du beim Treten manchmal an der "Muldenkante" mit den Pins hängen bleibst....ausserdem ist das Profil auch so arg geriffelt, dass man sich erst die optimale Position suchen muss. Der Lowe ist auch ein echter Winterschuh und wenns richtig kalt ist, gibt's nix wärmeres für mich. Der Adidas taugt bis max. 0°, dafür hat er eine durchgängige Fläche und ist für mich der bessere MTB-Schuh. Alles irgendwie nur ein Kompromiss.


----------



## fone (6. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> "Muldenkante"


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


>


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2018)

Ich kann den Adidas Terrex auch sehr empfehlen. Fahre den seit er auf den Markt gekommen is. Grip auf dem Pedal ist ähnlich wie bei den 5.10, in Trage oder Schiebepassagen ist er deutlich besser als alle 5.10 die ich vorher hatte. Insgesamt sitzt der Terrex deutlich besser am Fuß...zumindest an meinen
Wasserdicht ist der allerdings nicht da würde ich dann bei nem AX auf wasserdichte Socken, wie die Sealskinz, setzen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. März 2018)

Zustiegsschuhe sind mMn immer die richtige Wahl.

Z.B. Garmont Dragontail, je nach Gusto in der eher glatten oder eher profilierten Version.

Der ist aber eher schmal geschnitten. Trage ich seit 8 Jahren beim Radeln und allen Bergtouren ohne Steigeisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. März 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ich kann den Adidas Terrex auch sehr empfehlen. Fahre den seit er auf den Markt gekommen is. Grip auf dem Pedal ist ähnlich wie bei den 5.10, in Trage oder Schiebepassagen ist er deutlich besser als alle 5.10 die ich vorher hatte. Insgesamt sitzt der Terrex deutlich besser am Fuß...zumindest an meinen
> Wasserdicht ist der allerdings nicht da würde ich dann bei nem AX auf wasserdichte Socken, wie die Sealskinz, setzen.


"Total" wasserdichte Schuhe find ich auch ziemlich suboptimal für ne Transalp. Wenn die innen mal nass werden, bekommste die nicht bis zum nächsten Morgen trocken (es sei denn Gepäcktransport und ein zweites Paar Schuhe dabei).

Ich hatte früher übrigens auch Sealskinz aber nach einer Bachüberquerung war ich mit einem Fuß ins Wasser gekommen. Der Fuß an sich blieb weitgehend trocken. Kalt wurde es aber trotzdem am Fuß durch den durchnässten Schuh.

Mittlerweile trage ich im Herbst/Winter nur noch Merinowollsocken, die die Nässe besser aufnehmen und trotzdem noch wärmen können. Für mich ist das die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Bene09 (6. März 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Zustiegsschuhe sind mMn immer die richtige Wahl.
> 
> Z.B. Garmont Dragontail, je nach Gusto in der eher glatten oder eher profilierten Version.
> 
> Der ist aber eher schmal geschnitten. Trage ich seit 8 Jahren beim Radeln und allen Bergtouren ohne Steigeisen.



Aber ist die Sohle bei zustiegsschuhe nicht eher hart , also suboptimal für die Pins der flatpedale?


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. März 2018)

Nö, ganz und gar nicht.

Bzw. Du musst halt unterscheiden zwischen Unterkonstruktion, Profil  und Gummi.
Zustiegschuhe sollen leicht und komfortabel sein, auf steinigem Boden soll sich nichts durchdrücken, man sollte zumindest auf dem Vorderfuß stehen können, ohne, dass sich das Ding wie ein Sneeker durchbiegt (leichtestes Kraxeln).
Sie sollen aber auf keinen Fall so hart in der Konstruktion sein wie ein leichter Bergschuh (so als Abgrenzung).
Die Unterkonstruktion ist also eher mittel, leicht und weder zu fest noch zu hart.

Als nächstes kommt das Profi.
Du willst ein Profil, dass dir mehr Grip bietet als ein 5.10 Bikeschuh. Es soll aber nicht so grob sein wie das einen Bergschuhs, damit die beliebige Positionen auf dem Pedal einnehmen kannst. Ist das Profil zu grob hat man irgendwie immer so ein "Einrast" Gefühl.

Als Beispiel: Ich persönlich komme mit dem Vibram Friction Profil des alten Dragontail, jetzt mit dem Q811 gut klar.  Mit dem gröberen Profil des Dragontail Mnt (Vibram Maton) geht es für mich zwar noch, aber das nehm ich nur, wenn es muss (tieferer Schotter, Schneefelder, Schlamm, ...) 

Als Drittes kommt das Gummi selbst (was natürlich über das schon Profil vorgegeben ist)
Weich ist super für Grip auf Fels. Wenn das Profil zu Glatt und die Unterkonstruktion zu dünn ist, bohren sich die Pinne aber durch bis zum Fuß. 

5.10 kommt aus dem Kletterschuhbereich, deren Gummi ist zumindest dort der Knaller.
Vibram kommt aus dem Bergschuhbereich, auch die wissen, wie man Gummi so macht, dass es am Fels klebt....


Probier einfach mal in nem Bergsportladen ein paar Zustiegsschuhe an...


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. März 2018)

Also da ich mehrere Paar Schuhe in Anwendung habe, auch ab und an Trage- udn Kletterpassagen in Kauf nehme, denke ich, kann ich schon ne fundierte Auskunft geben. Zuerst musst Du genau überlegen - was kommt auf mich zu, was für Anforderungen müssen erfüllt sein.
Der 5.10. Camp Four ist z. B. den anderen 5.10 Sohlen udn auch der Adidas Sohle von den Terrex sowie auch den meisten anderen Schuhen, die hier gezeigt wurden weit voraus, wenn es nass und glitschig ist oder per seh ein ganz glatter, rutschiger Untergrund. Da ist er auch einem klassischen Wanderschuh mit einer Vibram - Sohle deutlich überlegen. Wo die Kollegen, dann ständig wegrutschen und ausschlagen bzw. nicht die Linie gehen können, die Du damit gehen kannst, pfeifst Du fröhlich ein Liedchen und fragst Dich, was sie haben, wenn sie so schimpfen. Außerdem finde ich es schon wichtig, dass man einen trockenen Schuh/Fuß hast auf längerer Tour - damit kannste auch mal in ein kleines Bächlein treten oder in ein Schneefeld, ohne gleich nasse Füß zu bekommen.
Und dass ein breites Pedal sich empfiehlt, schrieb ich ja schon - habe di Chromag Contact - die passen gut, haben viele Pins - so hab ich einen sehr guten Stand auf dem Pedal. 
Mit dem Schuh kann man problemlos stundenlang gehen, mit dem Bike als Zusatzbelastung auf den Schultern, ohne unangenehmes Gefühl an den Füßen und andererseits auch den ganzen Tag pedalieren.
Trotzdem fahre ich im Frühjahr/Sommer auch den Adidas Trailcross SL gerne, da er flotter aussieht, leichter und luftiger ist udn wenn das Gelände icht so viel Robustheit fordert, gerade beim Gehen.


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

Wegen den groberen Stollen oder warum hat der Schuh so einen außergewöhnlichen Grip bei gleichem Material?


----------



## DasLangeElend (7. März 2018)

5.10 Gummi ist nicht gleich 5.10 Gummi.
Musst halt schauen, welchen Stealth Rubber die bei dem jeweiligen Schuh verbauen.

Der 5.10 Access hat die gleichen "Stollen" wie der Guide. 
Der eine hat S1 Rubber, der andere C4 Rubber.

Aber wie andere schon sagten.. Was man vor hat bestimmt, welchen Schuh man braucht.

Viel wandern, tragen, ... -> Zustiegsschuh oder sogar mehr


Ich denk mir dann immer, ein kaputter Haxen ist am Berg bescheiden.
Will ich die perfekten Bikeschuhe und dann mit dem Schuh auf Schotter, Fels und Schlamm ggf. rumeiern?
Oder lieber einen perfekten Berg(wander)schuh und bei der Abfahrt zurückstecken?
Oder ein Kompromiss? Und je besser die eigene Fußbeherrschung ist, desto leichter darf der Schuh sein.

Für mich persönlich wären solche profillosen Dinger wie die 5.10 Bikeschuhe nix. Da macht man im nassen Gras sofort den Abflug. Für nen technischeren AX sicher mindestens das Camp Four Profil.


----------



## Grossvater (7. März 2018)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem *Northwave Enduro Mid* gemacht.
> Hier kannst du zum einen Kicks oder Flat verwenden. Musst nur die Kappe abschreauben und die Klick-Aufnahme reinschrauben .
> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/northwave-enduro-mid-mtb-trekkingschuhe/aid:847652


Interessant    fährst Du den dann Flat oder geklickt?


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

Ah, ok, da gibts also verschiedene stealth gummis.


----------



## mtb-x (7. März 2018)

Habe vor letztes Jahr einen AlpenX mit 5.10 Freeridern bestritten. Der Grip in Tragepassagen, insgesamt beim Laufen, war ok. Ehrlich gesagt hat mich das selbst überrascht.
Allerdings würde ich beim nächsten AlpenX lieber einen halbhohen Schuh nehmen. Steine und Geröll hatten meinen Knõcheln ganz schön zugesetzt


----------



## GuidoM (8. März 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Interessant    fährst Du den dann Flat oder geklickt?



Beide Varianten. Auf dem Hometrail geklickt und in den Alpen flattig. Beim Schuh ist das eben der Voteil, dass du umbauen kannst. Der Einsatz über den Klicks, die natürlich abgeschraubt werden müssen, kannst du anschließend einfach einschrauben und mit Flats fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (8. März 2018)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Zu Hause fahre ich immer Flatpedale mit Fiveten Schuhen, jedoch ist mit der Halt in den Bergen damit zu wenig. Hat jemand eine Alternative zu dieses Schuhen oder kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen?


Das wurde schon hier ausdiskutiert:
Geeignete Schuhe für alpine Tragetouren


----------



## McNulty (8. März 2018)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Das wurde schon hier ausdiskutiert



Im BBS-Thread ist doch alles super geheim und da werden nur Schuhe für die Super-Geheim-Trails diskutiert


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. März 2018)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Das wurde schon hier ausdiskutiert:
> Geeignete Schuhe für alpine Tragetouren


"aus"diskutiert insofern, dass es tausend Meinungen gibt und nicht den do-it-for-all-Schuh. ;-)

Eigentlich kommt dieser thread auf den gleichen Punkt...nur komprimierter. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und findet seinen eigenen Kompromiss aus Bike-Tauglichkeit und Wanderschuh, je nachdem ob mehr getragen oder getreten wird.


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. März 2018)

Das Profil ist einerseits schon maßgeblich, das setzt sich beim Camp Fournicht soo leicht zu. Ansonsten hat das lange Elend das auch ausgeführt.


----------



## Ringmaul (9. März 2018)

Der Thread zeigt, wie abgelenkt viele mittlerweile von den vielen bunten Sachen sind, mit denen dieser Sport zugeknallt wird.
„Welche Schuhe soll ich zum Alpencross abziehen?“ Ohje.... wir haben die früher bloß alle überlebt und dabei noch Freude gehabt?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Der Thread zeigt, wie abgelenkt viele mittlerweile von den vielen bunten Sachen sind, mit denen dieser Sport zugeknallt wird.
> „Welche Schuhe soll ich zum Alpencross abziehen?“ Ohje.... wir haben die früher bloß alle überlebt und dabei noch Freude gehabt?


Zu spät ins Bett gekommen gestern?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. März 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Der Thread zeigt, wie abgelenkt viele mittlerweile von den vielen bunten Sachen sind, mit denen dieser Sport zugeknallt wird.
> „Welche Schuhe soll ich zum Alpencross abziehen?“ Ohje.... wir haben die früher bloß alle überlebt und dabei noch Freude gehabt?


Bist Du unterzuckert, unter- oder überfordert? Ein bisserl Erfahrungsustausch hat doch noch nie geschadet zumal sonst ja dieses Forum total überflüssig wäre nach Deiner Logik ;-) 
Geh mal Fahrrad fahren...Kommentare wie Deine sind wenig konstruktiv.


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. März 2018)

Wie heisst`s auch so schön - das bessere ist des Guten Feind. 
Und heute begehe/befahre ich Strecken, die wollte ich mit den Schuhen aus meinen Abfängen vor 20 Jahren nicht mehr begehen oder befahren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. März 2018)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wie heisst`s auch so schön - das bessere ist des Guten Feind.
> Und heute begehe/befahre ich Strecken, die wollte ich mit den Schuhen aus meinen Abfängen vor 20 Jahren nicht mehr begehen oder befahren.


Als Allgäuer kannst das alles mit Flipflops machen, als Kieler Flachlandtiroler, wenn eh schon mit laufen in den Bergen Schwierigkeiten hast, nutzt der beste Fiveten oder Adidas halt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (9. März 2018)

Und was ist mit Allgäuern, die seit vielen Jahren im rheinischen Exil leben? Links Schlappen, rechts Bergschuh? Oder an den Zehen Profil und hinten Glatt?


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. März 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Allgäuern, die seit vielen Jahren im rheinischen Exil leben? Links Schlappen, rechts Bergschuh? Oder an den Zehen Profil und hinten Glatt?


Sowas verlernt man nicht, au it  im Exil.
Hoffe der Flachlandtiroler nimmt mir meinen Spass it krumm, aber man kann sich auch zu Tode diskutieren.....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Als Allgäuer kannst das alles mit Flipflops machen, als Kieler Flachlandtiroler, wenn eh schon mit laufen in den Bergen Schwierigkeiten hast, nutzt der beste Fiveten oder Adidas halt nix


ach komm Du Gschissana, werd nicht albern, ich bin in den Bergen geboren und leb im Exil in Kiel. Dafür bin ich jedes Jahr mind. 2 Wochen mit meinem bike in der Heimat und in den Bergen unterwegs, Du zuagereista Zipperl..


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. März 2018)

So eine Vibram-Überzieh-Sohle für die 5.10 das wäre doch was


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So eine Vibram-Überzieh-Sohle für die 5.10 das wäre doch was


Flipflop Überzieher?


----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. März 2018)

Kauf dir doch den five ten guide Teenie mid, der hat guten grip auf dem Pedal, im Gelände (solang es trocken ist) lässt sich gut laufen und ist halb hoch. Wenn er nicht mehr will dann holst du dir noch Schuh-spikes die sind günstig und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (11. März 2018)

miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch den five ten guide Teenie mid, der hat guten grip auf dem Pedal, im Gelände (solang es trocken ist) lässt sich gut laufen und ist halb hoch. Wenn er nicht mehr will dann holst du dir noch Schuh-spikes die sind günstig und leicht.


Die gehen bei uns nach drei Monaten komplett kaputt. 
Sieben paar Schuhe und das zwei Saisonen hintereinander.


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. März 2018)

Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit Wanderschuhen (Meindl) auf Flatpedals. Wurde dafür schon oft gescholten, is aber die für mich perfekte Kombi. Ich hatte so auch auf allen Strecken in Saalbach Grip. Für Tragepassagen sind Wanderschuhe natürlich auch top! Übrigens: nach 5 Jahren habe ich sie zu Meindl eingeschickt um ein paar Nähte zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Bene09 (11. März 2018)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten und Vorschläge. Ich habe mir jetzt die Adidas terrex trail cross sl bestellt und werde es damit Mal testen.


----------



## ufp (12. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und findet seinen eigenen Kompromiss aus Bike-Tauglichkeit und Wanderschuh, je nachdem ob mehr getragen oder getreten wird.


Alternative wäre halt, wenn man nicht all zu lange unterwegs ist, zwei Paar Schuhe mitzunehmen, und je bzw bei Bedarf, zu wechseln.
Kostet halt Gewicht, Platz im oder außerhalb des Rucksacks und Geld.



miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch den five ten guide Teenie mid, der hat guten grip auf dem Pedal, im Gelände (solang es trocken ist) lässt sich gut laufen und ist halb hoch. Wenn er nicht mehr will dann holst du dir noch Schuh-spikes die sind günstig und leicht.


Wenn es wenige und/oder unerwartete Tragepassagen gibt, dann ist das sicher eine unkompliziertere und leichtere Lösung, als ein zweites Paar Schuhe mit zu haben.

Und bezüglich Haltbarkeit: In der Regel wird man nicht mehr als ein bis zwei Alpen Überquerungen (im Jahr) machen, daher werden so Überzieher schon eine zeitlang halten.



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So eine Vibram-Überzieh-Sohle für die 5.10 das wäre doch was


Entweder dass, oder man kauft sich eine Vibran(ersatz)sohle und klebt diese nur vorne und hinten an die 5.10. _Ähnlich_ wie es Addidas mit dem Terrex Trail Cross macht, nur halt bündig .


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Alternative wäre halt, wenn man nicht all zu lange unterwegs ist, zwei Paar Schuhe mitzunehmen, und je bzw bei Bedarf, zu wechseln.
> Kostet halt Gewicht, Platz im oder außerhalb des Rucksacks und Geld.
> 
> 
> ...



Na das sind ja mal tolle Vorschläge 

Zwei paar Schuhe, eins davon am Rucksack, dann noch Hausschuhe und Badelatschen im Rucksack...

Wer sprach davon, daß die Fiveten Guide Teenie Mid Überzieher sind?

Vibram Sohle auf Five Ten Sohlen kleben geht nicht, da hält kein einziger Kleber dauerhaft auf den Sohlen.


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Zwei paar Schuhe, eins davon am Rucksack, dann noch Hausschuhe und Badelatschen im Rucksack...



Ja was, hast Du keine Hüttenschuhe dabei? Läuftst Du etwa mit den Stinkmauken durch den Gastraum?


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2018)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ja was, hast Du keine Hüttenschuhe dabei? Läuftst Du etwa mit den Stinkmauken durch den Gastraum?


Schöne, frische ABS socken, nur fürs Quartier.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Vibram Sohle auf Five Ten Sohlen kleben geht nicht, da hält kein ein Kleber auf den Sohlen.



Da gibt es sicherlich Möglichkeiten


----------



## DasLangeElend (13. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schöne, frische ABS socken, nur fürs Quartier.


Wie machen die sich auf Flats? ABS sollte ja super greifen! Gneis stell ich mir auch gut, aber auf so einem Allgäuer Grasberg im Morgentau dürfte das eher abgehen und Schrofengelände... AUA


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schöne, frische ABS socken, nur fürs Quartier.


Öha, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal lachen...ich stell mir gerade das Zipperl in weissen Tennissocken vor... 

Wenns mal keine Hütte ist, dann will man abends vielleicht auch mal was anderes als Radschuhe tragen, wenns vom Quartier ins nahe Restaurant geht. Bei mir hats immer Platz gehabt im Rucksack für ein paar leichte Wellness-Latschen/Adiletten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Öha, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal lachen...ich stell mir gerade das Zipperl in weissen Tennissocken vor...
> 
> Wenns mal keine Hütte ist, dann will man abends vielleicht auch mal was anderes als Radschuhe tragen, wenns vom Quartier ins nahe Restaurant geht. Bei mir hats immer Platz gehabt im Rucksack für ein paar leichte Wellness-Latschen/Adiletten...



Weisse Socken tragen nur alte Säcke aus Kiel 
Meine gibt es in allen Farben und Mustern.

Quartier ist nie ne Hütte, die Schnarcher halte ich nicht mehr aus.
Auf unseren Touren ist soviel im und am Rucksack(grosse Fotoausrüstung und Protektoren), deswegen kein Platz mehr für Schuhe, aber sind ja auch keine normalen AlpenX Touren mehr, wir haben fast 80% Trageanteil bergauf im Hochgebirge.
Zur Not gehts halt mit nassen Schuhen oder Barfuss ins Restaurant.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Weisse Socken tragen nur alte Säcke aus Kiel
> Meine gibt es in allen Farben und Mustern.
> 
> Quartier ist nie ne Hütte, die Schnarcher halte ich nicht mehr aus.
> ...


Du bist ja ein echt harter Hund aber jedem Tierchen sein Plaisirchen. Eine Transalp sollte imho auch etwas Spaß machen aber mach mal.


----------



## ufp (14. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Vibram Sohle auf Five Ten Sohlen kleben geht nicht, da hält kein einziger Kleber dauerhaft auf den Sohlen.


Wieso (nicht)?
Ist diese Stealth Sohle so unklebbar bzw ist das ein spezielles Material, dass darauf kein Spezial- oder Industriekleber hält? Wie hält die Sohle dann am Schuh?

Alternative wäre dann vielleicht, dass man ein Gewinde reinbohrt um dort Stollen befestigen zu können .



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schöne, frische ABS socken, nur fürs Quartier.


Was sind ABS Socken?


----------



## Grossvater (14. März 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Was sind ABS Socken?



http://de.lmgtfy.com/?q=ABS+socken


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Als Allgäuer kannst das alles mit Flipflops machen, als Kieler Flachlandtiroler, wenn eh schon mit laufen in den Bergen Schwierigkeiten hast, nutzt der beste Fiveten oder Adidas halt nix


stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2018)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder.


ich bin kein Kieler, Bemsi...Du hast es genauso wenig geschnallt wie der abgezwickte Zipferl...aber passt schon, als Tuttlinger ist man eh bestraft genug.


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. März 2018)

Alter - ich bin kein Tuttlinger. by the way, ich bezog mich nur auf den Lipper-Zipfel, Dich hab ich gar nicht beachtet, sondern nur seine Aussage, dass die Fahrtechnik (und Fußtechnik) das entscheidende Element ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2018)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Alter - ich bin kein Tuttlinger. by the way, ich bezog mich nur auf den Lipper-Zipfel, Dich hab ich gar nicht beachtet, sondern nur seine Aussage, dass die Fahrtechnik (und Fußtechnik) das entscheidende Element ist.


Alter, nun ja...das kann man anders interpretieren, da das Zitat auf mich abzielt, obwohl ich kein gebürtiger Kieler bin. Davon abgesehen ist die subtile Beleidigung und Aussage "als Allgäuer Flipflops" derart grosskotzig, dass man schon etwas zweifeln darf.


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. März 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Alter, nun ja...das kann man anders interpretieren, da das Zitat auf mich abzielt, obwohl ich kein gebürtiger Kieler bin. Davon abgesehen ist die subtile Beleidigung und Aussage "als Allgäuer Flipflops" derart grosskotzig, dass man schon etwas zweifeln darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. März 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Weisse Socken tragen nur alte Säcke aus Kiel
> Meine gibt es in allen Farben und Mustern.
> 
> Quartier ist nie ne Hütte, die Schnarcher halte ich nicht mehr aus.
> ...


----------



## ufp (15. März 2018)

_lipper-zipfel_ fällt halt das Mountainbiken leichter als Beiträge verstehen und schreiben .


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. März 2018)

mann mann man, geht lieber skifahrn - oder biken, je nachdem was Eure bedingungen grad hergeben. Und legt nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage. Die Bayern und grad auch die Allgäuer lieben halt ne humorvolle, aber auch derbe Ansprache und frotzeln halt gerne mal. Ich persönlich kann ganz gut damit lebenudn mir taugt das durchaus.
Mir darf man schon mal sagen: Alder, lern lieber gscheit radfahren dann brauchst Dir über das gehen weniger Gedanken machen - bergauf wie bergab.
Da es ja liebevoll gemeint ist, wird`s einem ja auch im Guten gesagt.
By the way - ich bin kein gebürtiger Tuttlinger, deshalb kann ich über vieles lächeln oder auch offen kritisieren. Aber eins finde ich auf jeden fall, es ist landschaftlich toll, das wildromantische Donautal udn hat biketechnisch einiges zu bieten - hat mich auf einen anderen Level gebracht die Hometrails hier. wer findet denn bis zu echten S4 Sachen fast vor der Haustür - mal abgesehen von den Kollegen aus dem Allgäu?


----------



## hatschiii (14. Juni 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die, die nen grobprofiligen Schuh ohne click fahren: Welche Pedale habt ihr?


----------



## Teichholz (6. Oktober 2018)

Adidas Terrex scope mit Stealth Sohle und Gore sind möglicherweise interessant? Gibts derzeit aber nur als hohe Variante. Bin die vor zwei Jahren als flache Variante gefahren. Grip vergleichbar mit meinen aktuellen Terrex Trail cross. Bin seinerzeit umgestiegen da die im Vorfussbereich mehrfach brachen. Die neuen Modelle sehen mir da deutlich verbessert aus. Hab aber keine Erfahrung mit dem neuen Modell


----------

